# Bypass a proxy restriction



## adripillo (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I have at work an old proxy that use port 3128, is an http proxy with out user and pass. There are some programs for windows that works fine, that allows you to "bypass" the proxy restriction and let you for example to connect to youtube to see videos.
I'm running FreeBSD 9.1rc with gnome2. My question is: Do we have some programs or some way to do the same? Thanks again in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

There's probably a very good reason why it's blocked. Why risk getting fired over it?

And yes, I would fire you if I found out you're circumventing my security policy.


----------



## adripillo (Oct 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's probably a very good reason why it's blocked. Why risk getting fired over it?
> 
> And yes, I would fire you if I found out you're circumventing my security policy.



I understand what you say but this is not the case. This person just shared it for some friend of him, so is not a security problem.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

Then ask him to share it for you too.


----------



## adripillo (Oct 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Then ask him to share it for you too.



He won't shared it, this person is just a selfish.


----------



## gkontos (Oct 23, 2012)

adripillo said:
			
		

> He won't shared it, this person is just a selfish.



You better watch out because selfish people can also rat!

You might want to look at the FreeBSD HandBook. Pay attention to section 15.10.8


----------



## adripillo (Oct 24, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> You better watch out because selfish people can also rat!
> 
> You might want to look at the FreeBSD HandBook. Pay attention to section 15.10.8



Thanks, I will take a look.


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 25, 2012)

adripillo said:
			
		

> Hello, I have at work an old proxy that use port 3128...



I sincerely advise you: don't do stupid things. There is a reason why system administrators cost 50$/hour for a companies.
You can effectively hide content inside of an encrypted channel, by it doesn't mean that you wouldn't be fired(if a statement in your first post about workplace is right).
SSH, ICMP,...,etc tunnels can be relatively easily catched and as result, - you will be fired


----------



## throAU (Oct 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's probably a very good reason why it's blocked. Why risk getting fired over it?
> 
> And yes, I would fire you if I found out you're circumventing my security policy.



I second this.  As a network admin it is my job to keep the corporate network secure, and performing adequately to conduct business.  

That means controlling what goes in or out.  By deliberately circumventing (or attempting to) my access controls, you are making my job much more difficult.

If you need access, ask the corp types or network admin for it.

If there's a business case, state it.

If it's just for facebook or whatever (no business case), use your phone.


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 25, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> ...you are making my job much more difficult.


Yes, but such guys encourage design IDS systems that close potential hole.
Without them - no improvement 



			
				throAU said:
			
		

> If it's just for facebook or whatever (no business case), use your phone.


If company/organization policy allow it, otherwise even having turned off phone could be a case for http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=194369&postcount=2


----------

